# First attempt at happy cinematic music - Albion ONE



## rlundv (Apr 25, 2017)

Hey guys!

Norwegian noob trying to get some overview on orchestral mockups and writing with samples. I have never studied music, and I can not read from sheets, so I can only rely on my ear and what I can hear inside my head  

This is my first template, and my first "real" composition. If something sticks out, like rookie mistakes, bad balancing etc, dont hesitate to tell me. I am here to learn!

Hope you like it!


----------



## Musicam (Apr 25, 2017)

Cool! Congratulations! Awesome!


----------



## rlundv (Apr 25, 2017)

Musicam said:


> Cool! Congratulations! Awesome!


Thank you very much


----------



## LamaRose (Apr 25, 2017)

Keep writing, my friend, because you obvious have a talent for orchestrated music. Very well done.


----------



## micrologus (Apr 25, 2017)

Interesting the dynamics in the brass! 
I like it! Bravo!


----------



## rlundv (Apr 25, 2017)

LamaRose said:


> Keep writing, my friend, because you obvious have a talent for orchestrated music. Very well done.


With encouraging words like these, I most definately will! Thanks alot


----------



## rlundv (Apr 25, 2017)

micrologus said:


> Interesting the dynamics in the brass!
> I like it! Bravo!


Thank you! I use a breathcontroller on the Sample Modeling-horns, trumpets and trombones


----------



## heisenberg (Apr 25, 2017)

Very nice. Baroque elements and flourishes were nice surprises.


----------



## rlundv (Apr 26, 2017)

heisenberg said:


> Very nice. Baroque elements and flourishes were nice surprises.


Thank you!


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Apr 26, 2017)

Blimey! Good stuff. I find it very hard to believe you have no music training...


----------



## garyhiebner (Apr 26, 2017)

Very nice piece. Awesome dynamics


----------



## rlundv (Apr 26, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Blimey! Good stuff. I find it very hard to believe you have no music training...


Thank you! I have no training other than listening to a huge number of tracks and trying to hear what is going on within the different parts of the orchestra. I find that trying to write down f.ex each part of a string-session in a piece, by ear, is really helpful when trying to understand the rules of the orchestra.


----------



## rlundv (Apr 26, 2017)

garyhiebner said:


> Very nice piece. Awesome dynamics


Thank you! I hear the word "dynamics" mentioned alot when it comes to musical analysis - does it mean the volume and tempo and changing elements within the song, or is it really specific when it comes to musical theory?


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Apr 26, 2017)

Dynamics is the change in volume of the instruments as they play. Most orchestral libraries have the dynamics assigned to cc1 (mod wheel).


----------



## rlundv (Apr 26, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Dynamics is the change in volume of the instruments as they play. Most orchestral libraries have the dynamics assigned to cc1 (mod wheel).


Thanks! I usually assign CC1 to expression - I actually thought it was the same as dynamics or volume. Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Apr 26, 2017)

They're very similar. Expression is purely volume while dynamics changes volume and the timbre of the instrument.

Most libraries will record different samples for the instrument playing softly to when they play loud, because in addition to the loudness the actual sound of the instrument will differ at different velocities.

So when you change the modwheel it will play through the different samples as well as change the volume.

At least as far as I understand it. I'm no expert.


----------



## DocMidi657 (Apr 26, 2017)

Really good work and I think you hit your desired outcome for it to be "happy coupled with cinematic". keep writing!


----------



## rlundv (Apr 26, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> They're very similar. Expression is purely volume while dynamics changes volume and the timbre of the instrument.
> 
> Most libraries will record different samples for the instrument playing softly to when they play loud, because in addition to the loudness the actual sound of the instrument will differ at different velocities.
> 
> ...


Ah, really good clarification. I think I will assign both expression and dynamics from now on, and try to blend them the best I can


----------



## rlundv (Apr 26, 2017)

DocMidi657 said:


> Really good work and I think you hit your desired outcome for it to be "happy coupled with cinematic". keep writing!


Thank you! Yes, I was hoping for a happy vibe, but still orchestral in nature  My favourite genre is cinematic scores for quality animated movies!


----------



## JN Music (Apr 26, 2017)

Sounds great! Here's what I think could improve your piece: 

The piece could benefit from some highlighting of the melodic theme. Before 0:28, the melody is presented with short notes only. You can make the melody stand out with strings or any sustaining instruments. After 0:28, there's even greater need for the melody to stand out, because the violin is competing with the rest of the orchestra, and is playing new melodic material (correct me if I'm wrong). So maybe editing what the violin plays to make it more thematically relevant will help. (Or maybe just let the violin play the theme, and play it slightly different than the first time.)

You have good ears. Keep creating and refining your craft!


----------



## rlundv (Apr 27, 2017)

JN Music said:


> Sounds great! Here's what I think could improve your piece:
> 
> The piece could benefit from some highlighting of the melodic theme. Before 0:28, the melody is presented with short notes only. You can make the melody stand out with strings or any sustaining instruments. After 0:28, there's even greater need for the melody to stand out, because the violin is competing with the rest of the orchestra, and is playing new melodic material (correct me if I'm wrong). So maybe editing what the violin plays to make it more thematically relevant will help. (Or maybe just let the violin play the theme, and play it slightly different than the first time.)
> 
> You have good ears. Keep creating and refining your craft!


Ah, this is so useful! It's funny when you put it like that, because after I heard through the piece after reading your comments, I really heard the lack of melodic integrity. It's more like subtle hints of melody. And yes, the new melodic material in part two is pushed back. I will try to edit the violin-melody and make two variations of it. Thank your for thought-trough critique


----------



## JBW (Apr 27, 2017)

This music is delightful and jolly! I also want to hear the tune more! It sounds like the orchestra started without the singer or solo player that perhaps got stuck in traffic? Looking forward to hearing this developed further!


----------



## rlundv (Apr 27, 2017)

JBW said:


> This music is delightful and jolly! I also want to hear the tune more! It sounds like the orchestra started without the singer or solo player that perhaps got stuck in traffic? Looking forward to hearing this developed further!


Yes, you are totally right. Several people here have pointed out the fact that the melodic integrity is not so good. Really appreciating this kind of feedback  Thanks!


----------



## pranitkhedekar (Apr 27, 2017)

Very nice mate! keep going


----------



## rlundv (Apr 27, 2017)

pranitkhedekar said:


> Very nice mate! keep going


Thanks man!


----------



## mc_deli (Apr 27, 2017)

It made me smile
You made me smile
Massive thumbs up from me!


----------



## rlundv (Apr 27, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> It made me smile
> You made me smile
> Massive thumbs up from me!


Awesome! Really enjoy giving other happy feelings through music  Thank you!


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Apr 27, 2017)

Dude it's really good.


----------



## rlundv (Apr 27, 2017)

Uncle Jesse said:


> Dude it's really good.


Thank you very much


----------



## artomatic (Apr 27, 2017)

We are on the same boat, not having to study music and playing by ear. Splendid first attempt, @beyd770 
All the best as you modulate up to the next challenge!


----------



## rlundv (Apr 27, 2017)

artomatic said:


> We are on the same boat, not having to study music and playing by ear. Splendid first attempt, @beyd770
> All the best as you modulate up to the next challenge!


Cool! Good to know there are others out there who also fight this battle by ear only  Best of luck with your compositions.


----------

